# 2010 World Cup Team Gold Medal Match



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Great Stuff, wish they would show it here on TV


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

southgaboy said:


> Great Stuff, wish they would show it here on TV


Are you Kidding? We have important things like The Kardashians and Dancing with the stars on TV here..:wink:...Truly America's great, vast wasteland.....


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the great link.

Lots of good archery to watch.


----------



## dalton4 (Dec 8, 2009)

Unclegus said:


> Are you Kidding? We have important things like The Kardashians and Dancing with the stars on TV here..:wink:...Truly America's great, vast wasteland.....


Even worst...poker on the "Sports" channels? Can't show archery but they can show a bunch of fat guys playing cards...figure that one out. I guess that's what the viewers want.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

How about watching an all day marathon of Barret Jackson auctions??? I'd watch Dog the Bountry Hunter first....


----------



## fingerman (May 23, 2006)

*world cup*

Does any one know what they are using for optics? such as lens type, power, and what they are using for a reticle. such as dot, circle? thanks for any input. Fingerman


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

fingerman said:


> Does any one know what they are using for optics? such as lens type, power, and what they are using for a reticle. such as dot, circle? thanks for any input. Fingerman


+1

Great video! Always love watching this stuff. Really wish they would show it here. Bet there's more of a following than poker if the stations would look into it. But I guess most archers would be out shooting rather than sitting on their fattening back sides watching asinine "reality" shows. But then there is DVR too!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

dalton4 said:


> Even worst...poker on the "Sports" channels? Can't show archery but they can show a bunch of fat guys playing cards...figure that one out. I guess that's what the viewers want.


You're right about that...however, have you noticed some of the bellies on some of the folks you shoot with? :wink: Wow!

Course, I'm talkin' about them other guys, not you and me. We take pride in our six pack abs.:wink:


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

> Does any one know what they are using for optics? such as lens type, power, and what they are using for a reticle. such as dot, circle? thanks for any input. Fingerman


It's a wide range of stuff...
Recurve archers cannot shoot any magnification and most shoot a circle apeture

Compound Archers shoot either a 4x or 6x some with cirlces and some with dots.


----------

